# Best place in GTA to buy driftwood?



## dmartins (Jun 6, 2012)

First off, forgive me if this is in the wrong section (mods please move if so). 

Where is the best place in the GTA to buy driftwood? By best place, I mean good quality pieces, various styles, and at a good price?

I have looked at a couple of places and their selections are so limited and the prices are relatively high. 

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you looking for a specific type/shape of driftwood? 

I find Menagerie often has good pieces of Manzanita. If you are more open to online purchasing, Tom Barr (over on The Planted Tank) often has amazing pieces of Manzanita for sale.

For smaller Manzanita, there was another user on The Planted Tank (badcopnofishtank) that I also recommend. He can also put a package of wood to suit whatever sized aquarium you have.


----------



## dmartins (Jun 6, 2012)

I am not looking for something specific...just something that will fit in my tank. I have a custom made (myself!) in-wall tank which measures about 37.5" L by 10.5" W by 16" H (approx 27 gallons). 

I have setup a non-planted community tank with tetras, some corys and a snail or two. I have a fake log but I really like the look of driftwood and what it adds to the setup.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would still check out the sources I mentioned above; you may find them to be cheaper than any brick and mortar store in the GTA.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

What you can do is go to a river 

I wet to the rouge river and found some really nice prices of all different sizes just after 15 mins of looking 


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

if you are interested, i have around 3 pieces of mangrove DW that most likely will fit your tank. its the roots of the mangroves and includes a stump as well. wasent planning on selling them thinking i can just keep it in storage, but if you are interested i wouldnt mind letting them go. please pm me.
cheers


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got a piece if your interested...
















about 16" long x10" wide x10" tall, very heavy


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Aqua inspirations


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

jesse said:


> Aqua inspirations


My three pieces are AI driftwood  cheaper too lol


----------

